# My werewolf 2015



## OctoberDream (May 19, 2012)

Here my new werewolf for this year. I made him from 2" foam boards. I hope you like him.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thats a pretty darned impressive sculpture!! How tall does it stand?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really impressive foam work!
Nice going


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's one good-looking werewolf You must have gone through a whole lot of glue for that.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is one mighty fearsome looking dude!!!!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Mad sculpting skills there. Awesome!


----------



## OctoberDream (May 19, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> Thats a pretty darned impressive sculpture!! How tall does it stand?


Thank you. He is 5'-9" tall.


----------



## OctoberDream (May 19, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> That's one good-looking werewolf You must have gone through a whole lot of glue for that.


Oh yes. I when through 3 bottles of gorilla glue. with zero left.


----------



## OctoberDream (May 19, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments. 
I post this on another site, and I didn't get much feedback. I was beginning to think that it wasn't very good. I put a lot of work into him.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

great sculpting job, he looks awesome!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I think I'm in love with your werewolf.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

OctoberDream said:


> Thank you all for your comments.
> I post this on another site, and I didn't get much feedback. I was beginning to think that it wasn't very good. I put a lot of work into him.


...Well that's because they aren't as cool as us! lol. Great job on this fantastic prop.:googly:


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is exceptional. Really amazing skills, I'm thoroughly impressed!


----------



## OctoberDream (May 19, 2012)

Thank you for your great feed back. Sorry it took so long to reply, I was having trouble navigating the site. When I posted this thread, I posted under Photos and videos, but I guess that was the wrong spot, because it got moved to here. Is there a way to tell if you post got moved?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OctoberDream said:


> Thank you for your great feed back. Sorry it took so long to reply, I was having trouble navigating the site. When I posted this thread, I posted under Photos and videos, but I guess that was the wrong spot, because it got moved to here. Is there a way to tell if you post got moved?


Typically when a post gets moved, a redirect is left in the forum where it was originally posted. The redirect expires after a short period of time (also typically three days).

If you ever have trouble finding a thread you posted, or forgot where you put it )), go to your profile page, click on the Statistics tab, and then click on "Find All Threads Started by OctoberDream".


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, he is both impressive and ginormous! I'm sure that he will freak a lot of people out! 
You must be very proud.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I really like the active pose- arms are really reaching out to grab and the stance as if it is walking toward you. How did you support those arms, with just glue?


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

Very cool. How long did this take you. Very professional looking prop. you should be very proud and happy how this has turned out.


----------



## OctoberDream (May 19, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Typically when a post gets moved, a redirect is left in the forum where it was originally posted. The redirect expires after a short period of time (also typically three days).
> 
> If you ever have trouble finding a thread you posted, or forgot where you put it )), go to your profile page, click on the Statistics tab, and then click on "Find All Threads Started by OctoberDream".


Thanks for the instructions. See, you can teach and old dog a new trick.


----------



## OctoberDream (May 19, 2012)

nimblemonkey said:


> I really like the active pose- arms are really reaching out to grab and the stance as if it is walking toward you. How did you support those arms, with just glue?


The arms are mostly glue, but I did use (2) dowels about 3/8" dia x 4" long in each arm. The arms a good and strong. It's the legs that I am worried about. Right around the ankles there is not much material. if I get a good strong wind, I think that would be the 1st break. I should have used plywood or PVC to support it. But since I only put my stuff out for one night, he should be good for a few years.


----------



## OctoberDream (May 19, 2012)

scaryjak said:


> Very cool. How long did this take you. Very professional looking prop. you should be very proud and happy how this has turned out.


Planning takes the longest. For this prop about (3) months. Trying to figure out how to fit stuff together and how to minimize waste is where I spent a lot of time. This prop I was going to use fake fur. I even got samples (which looked great). But at $32 a yard, I had to pass on it. Researching the internet for inspiration and antinomy of a werewolf was the remainder of the time.

Actual work time about (4) 8hr days, not counting waiting for glue/paint to dry.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Amazing sculpt:biggrinkin:


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Love the look of it and hope to see some pics or video of how it fits into your haunt (especially how it will be lit)


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Great sculpting, I love his face!


----------

